# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Мобильные номерки

## Botanig

Слыхал, что где-то в интернете можно купить номер что-то типо 8-905-7766333 и так далее. Вопрос: Если я например захочу номерок себе купить, то обязательно ехать в Москву, говорят там только их и продают, что типо нужно там регистрировать их. Мож кто знает?

----------


## Микола

Не, чет я не понял. я понемаю номер на машину(типа 666) а с мобилой то что замарачиваться

----------


## CaptainZolch

на сколько помню у мегафона, в любом городе в центральном офисе можно купить себе оригинальный номер

----------


## Habanera

> на сколько помню у мегафона, в любом городе в центральном офисе можно купить себе оригинальный номер


 и на сайте тоже...

----------


## kairoshhh

купил себе 87*14144114

----------


## Ingvarr

у Мегафона есть интернет магазин, там себе номерки подобрать можно

----------


## Slater

билайн и мтс также как и мегафон в любом городе в своих брендовых салонах оказывает такие услуги;)
как вам такой+79хх1405000 ?

----------


## Habanera

ниразу не кидалово, покупал себе в мегафоне номер)))
а вот в МТС нет такого, можно только локалку купить
у меня вот такой 8..77767775

----------

